# You know, I always wonder what would happen if Road Rovers wasn't canceled.



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 22, 2009)

Kinda sad that they HAD to sing that song in the last aired episode only to get canceled. I know it was receiving positive praises because of the characters, primarily because they seem to be more deep (well... yeah), interesting, and diverse, and had the first bisexual cartoon character (that I have seen). Everyone I asked seem to loved it and was annoyed that it was canceled due to the song.

I guess we wouldn't have this ripoff of an action figure though: http://k9corps.com/2005/ Which surprisingly enough, had a strange commercial that  has something for furries to drool at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI_KOjDdBQQ I mean seriously, if they don't have stuff on that crotch they wouldn't be covering it!


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2009)

They would have probably had sex.

No really, they would have.


----------



## Teracat (Feb 22, 2009)

There was a bisexual character in Road Rovers? Present your evidence, Mr. Wright!

Also if it weren't canceled, Russian Names would still be a game.

Edit: Also Road Rovers was pretty cool, but Swat Kats was way more interesting.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

Blitz moments. He likes to flirt to Collin but has a somewhat close feeling for Exile too.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 23, 2009)

I feel like facepalming... but i'm not going to. I don't remember much, but I did enjoy Exile's reactions to Go Dog Go!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

It's all on youtube, the episodes, I mean.

And god, that commercial reeks of ZOMGFURREHZ!


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Blitz moments. He likes to flirt to Collin but has a somewhat close feeling for Exile too.



Ambiguity =/= bisexual.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

It works though. <_<

I mean, I recall him asking to be kissed and hug by Exile of all people.


----------



## Teracat (Feb 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It works though. <_<
> 
> I mean, I recall him asking to be kissed and hug by Exile of all people.



Do you mean the part where he's professing his undying love for Colleen, but accidentally says it to Exile? (I tried looking for it on youtube, but all I got were goddamn AMVs)

I'm pretty sure it was a joke.

Wait why am I arguing about this


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 23, 2009)

Teracat said:


> Wait why am I arguing about this



Cause, somehow, it was bound to happen.


----------



## Sedit (Feb 23, 2009)

A song got Road Rovers cancelled?  Really?!

Links?  Explanation?


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 23, 2009)

It's up on Youtube. It had a Russian pun in it that sounded like "Son of a bitch".


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2009)

this was far more interesting than the video we were intended to watch.

This decade is like a bizarro 80's. It used to be make a cartoon to sell a line of action figures. Now it's fuck the cartoon, let's just motion tween some shit in flash and call it a back story.

gtfo.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 24, 2009)

lol yeah, we lack toy commercials


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Feb 28, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> It's up on Youtube. It had a Russian pun in it that sounded like "Son of a bitch".




That episode was supposed to have been edited with new footage, and was even promoted the Saturday before it was to air (one week), but the next day (Sunday), Princess Di was killed in the car accident, and the episode aired without the "additional" footage (and the Russian Name Game song was also edited out), so it's speculated that the additional footage may have been of Di or the Royal Family.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 2, 2009)

Hm I never saw this, it must have been before my time. Which one is the bisexual one? =o


----------



## Tycho (Mar 2, 2009)

They canceled it because they saw a Blitz-on-Hunter-on-Colleen pic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 3, 2009)

It got cancelled because of the FCC's then-new law about "edu-formal" shows, and some cartoons got the axe, like Road Rovers and Freakazoid.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 3, 2009)

That, and the song.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 3, 2009)

Every Saturday morning, I want to cry.


----------



## bearetic (Mar 7, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> It got cancelled because of the FCC's then-new law about "edu-formal" shows, and some cartoons got the axe, like Road Rovers and Freakazoid.



Makes me think the WB would still be the WB if it hadn't got cancelled. Freakazoid was freakin' awesome! I wish some other network would have picked these toons up...


----------

